# Do gun shots affect deer during archery?



## YAKFish#1 (Aug 14, 2018)

So, my first opportunity to get hunting and the first three days looked better each day. The deer were settling down and the wind was perfect. The last night the conditions were perfect...then, at 5:22 some guy, a quarter mile down the road, started shooting the loudest gun ive ever heard (and I thought I had heard them all). He continued to shoot multiple guns, non stop, over the next hour enough to frustrate me to pack up just as prime time was setting in. After packinc up he still shot until 7pm.

Has anyone else ever experienced this and, more importgntly, can say from experience the shooting did not influence the deer?

Any experience or input would be appreclated because my mom says it's been happening a lot on the weekends and I may have to adjust my tactics to the week.


----------



## JSBowman (Nov 17, 2013)

My neighbor was sighting in his muzzle loader a few years back, about a week before gun season opened. As he was shooting, three deer walked out into the field behind his backstop. They didn't seem to care at all.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

I have seen deer walk out on the firing range on Fort Lenard Wood, when I was in basic. I have seen them walk into the same field that I was banging away at dove in and they just started feeding as I shot.


----------



## Tilden Hunter (Jun 14, 2018)

YAKFish#1 said:


> So, my first opportunity to get hunting and the first three days looked better each day. The deer were settling down and the wind was perfect. The last night the conditions were perfect...then, at 5:22 some guy, a quarter mile down the road, started shooting the loudest gun ive ever heard (and I thought I had heard them all). He continued to shoot multiple guns, non stop, over the next hour enough to frustrate me to pack up just as prime time was setting in. After packinc up he still shot until 7pm.
> 
> Has anyone else ever experienced this and, more importgntly, can say from experience the shooting did not influence the deer?
> 
> Any experience or input would be appreclated because my mom says it's been happening a lot on the weekends and I may have to adjust my tactics to the week.


The local rifle range I shoot at is a 600 yd. range. We often have deer wander out onto the range and have to call a cease fire. Before we fenced off the back of the firing line I had deer walk from behind me onto the range. I've seen them cross the range at 100 yards. Using aperture sights I've had my sight picture go brown because one walked between me and my target while aiming.

In short, don't worry about a few shots ruining your hunting.


----------



## YAKFish#1 (Aug 14, 2018)

Gentlemen, thanks for the solid input...looks like my frustration may have influenced my hunt too much and I packed up too early...


----------



## WILDCATWICK (Mar 11, 2002)

Some say they are effected some say they are not. Not all deer are the same. I’ve shot deer and the others did not get spooked. I’ve shot deer and others got out of dodge and never came back. They do not all do the same thing and that’s the awesomeness and reality of it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Thirty pointer (Jan 1, 2015)

Neighbor emptied his pistol just as deer were coming out the other night they never flinched .Might be different after opening day of gun though .


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

They dont seem to care. However... our camp has always seen more bucks mid week vs the weekends. Just less human activity in general.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

YAKFish#1 said:


> So, my first opportunity to get hunting and the first three days looked better each day. The deer were settling down and the wind was perfect. The last night the conditions were perfect...then, at 5:22 some guy, a quarter mile down the road, started shooting the loudest gun ive ever heard (and I thought I had heard them all). He continued to shoot multiple guns, non stop, over the next hour enough to frustrate me to pack up just as prime time was setting in. After packinc up he still shot until 7pm.
> 
> Has anyone else ever experienced this and, more importgntly, can say from experience the shooting did not influence the deer?
> 
> Any experience or input would be appreclated because my mom says it's been happening a lot on the weekends and I may have to adjust my tactics to the week.


1/4 mile. No problem.
Even less.

Leafblowers ,chainsaws,lawnmowers....I've watched deer at ease when hearing them.

Knowing the source (location of it) seems to matter.
They notice sounds out of recent norm. Focus on them and if not being approached by them ,go back to what they were doing. Usually.

Sometimes they are more jumpy ,depending on what's been goin on.
One group got upset last year when a dog about a quarter mile away barked.
Yet there were dogs closer the year before deer bedded nearer...
Was there an previous incident recently with a canine? Beats me.


----------



## BulldogOutlander (Oct 1, 2019)

I've gone a couple times to my local range (Rockford Sportsmans Club) and they have had a doe come out at 200 yards while numerous people were sending rounds down range at the 100 yard targets. We just stopped shooting at 200 yards until she decided to walk off the range.

Like previously stated, it all depends on the animal(s). Like others, i've shot one out of a group, and they all scatter, while i've shot one out of a group, and could have dropped another after watching the first one run 50 yards and go down. My cousin has actually shot one doe, and a 2nd ran off, then turned around, came back towards him, and then stopped to be shot herself!


----------



## aphess223 (Aug 1, 2001)

During gun deer season I had some does come in about 10 yards away when in a tree stand some other hunts parked about 100 yards away slamming door and talking didn't bother them I shifted in the stand and scraped my arm and they were gone.


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

Do gun shots affect deer during archery? 


Depends where you hit them.


----------



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

i was watching a group of 4 a few days ago, a guy maybe 2 blocks away was shooting, they never took notice


----------



## Rancid Crabtree (Apr 14, 2008)

It depends on the pressure. The report of shoulder fired weapons like guns and crossbows can have deer on edge. I do my best to steer clear of anybody using any sort of shoulder discharged weapons and get to where the deer are not as pressured.


----------

